# DIY Boot Covers



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Be interested to see this. I bought some IceBreaker Insulated Boot Blankets quite a few years ago and I love them!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Interested as well. I remember the thread and was going to figure something out but it got put on the back burner.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

I've all the things on the back porch to make these..... very in terested in your pictures.

Steve


----------



## MrOneEyedBoh (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah post up what ya got going on.


----------



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

look forward to this:smile:


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 (May 28, 2008)

im in


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to keep you guys in suspense I will be home Sunday and get the pictures up ASAP


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pics....pics....pics.....pics:thumbs_up


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

yes pics plz..


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Still waiting


----------



## dan476 (Mar 17, 2011)

HawgEnvy said:


> Still waiting


x2!!!!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Interesting to see what you came up with . Will be waiting for pics


----------



## thunderchicken from La (Jun 20, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha been getting updates via cell on this thread, should be leaving WI here shortly I will have the pictures up as soon as I get back roughly 530-6 tonight. They turned out great so I think you gents will be pleasantly surprised, I will make sure to describe the process as well


----------



## tc3144 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't wait. I'm subscribed....


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Chiro_Archer said:


> Haha been getting updates via cell on this thread, should be leaving WI here shortly I will have the pictures up as soon as I get back roughly 530-6 tonight. They turned out great so I think you gents will be pleasantly surprised, I will make sure to describe the process as well


Your late!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright made it home! And Hawg I am 8min early ;-). The cut outs are of file folder material I added an inch to each aspect of my boot to account for adding the insulation. The top brown material is duck fabric and the bottom material is polar fleece both from Joanne fabrics. I made a double layer of fleece bc I had excess material which made me feel better bc it'll keep me warmer. I attached the top cutout to the bottom cut out end to end so basically attaching the toe top to the toe bottom FIRST (this is after stitching he fleece to the duck cloth of course). Make sure you build this inside out with the fleece out! Once the top is connected to the bottom then start stitching the sides to the bottom portion, once both side pieces are connected then stitch the top piece on. In hind sight I would advise putting your boot on the bottom piece and using a clothes pin to clip the sides up to hold them in place while you stitch the top piece on. Once this is done trim any excess fabric off and flip inside out and BOOM! I am using 2 nylon straps with clips on them to just wrap around and hold it on, I did not stitch up the back to make it SUPER FAST N SIMPLE to put these on and take off in the field. Hope you guys like them! And total cost was probably $10?


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

PS when I started it typing it was 523, just for Hawgs reference ;-) haha, hope you guys like them, lemme know if you have any questions and I can try and help you out with them!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome! Duck cloth? Is that like Carhart material? Are there other colors(grey)available? Thanks for the post.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Yea pretty much, umm I think they had a few other colors but yea it's basically like carharts which is why I chose that it feels really durable to me and was best choice available to me


----------



## MrOneEyedBoh (Jul 31, 2012)

How much fabric did you buy and how much was left. Also what size shoe do you wear?


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

Duck clothe is available in tons of colors, I worked at a Jo-Ann's for about 2 yrs. There are more durrable fabrics available but they are way more expensive. I'mj going to do the same thing but I am planning to add 3 or 4 layers of warm and natural blanket batting. I'm also going to in close the back of them. I love this idea though and it has given me a good idea where to start.

Steve


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice job. I suggest using office binder clips instead of clothes pins or needles to hold your work together while you sew. It works great. You could add webbing and side release buckles to both hold the back closed and keep it tight around your ankles. For the insulation, make sure that you use polyester or synthetic batting, so that it retains heat if it gets wet. If you don't mind spending a little more, I highly suggest getting some Climashield Apex. 6oz Apex is rated to 25 degrees, is light, and compresses well too. The Apex will require a liner material and some binding or edging, adding a third layer and more difficulty to your construction process, but the increase in warmth will be worth it. For the shell, avoid cordura fabrics. While they are abraision-resistant, they will be noisy--especially inthe cold. Cotton duck fabric will be cheaper, quiet, and sturdy enough.


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like they may also double as stalking booties, if they are soft enough. Nice job. How much did you say the estimated cost was? the picture cut that out on my screen.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

I utilize a yard of the duck clothe, and I doubled up the polar fleece, I got the clothe on sale, each was about $5/yd, and the polar fleece was about 7.50 bc I got a yd n a half. so Maybe closer to $12, they were both on sale at 40&50% off, so I got a really good deal on them. I wear a size 13 boot. I think they would actually double as a stalking boot, good call I didn't even think about that! I may attach the straps if I get more time, as of now I am just going to keep them in the toe of each boot cover and then just pull them out and wrap n strap n call it good haha. Plus since they are a little loose fitting I can always alide some extra hand warmers in there to help warm up the boots a little quicker and then sinch them down.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Had a thought. Plasti-dip on the bottom as a traction aid and for use as stalking boots. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm dunno, never used the stuff, I would imagine it has quite the odor to it?


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

I like the thread. 

I had to comment on the post to inhance the plastidip idea. What about adding laces waterproof lining etc. then we could give them a name 
Ike "inferno" and sell the idea.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good work. Now I need to learn how to sew.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha I was thinkin about that last night actually LetsGo, was trying to think of a decent non-breathable material that doesnt make a lot of noise to help enhance the heat trapping abilityof the boot cover, maybe I will try to make another version with increase heat trapping and a lined bottom to be able to walk around with haha, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

There used to be a product called Sneaky Pete's Bear's Feet. They slipped over your boots and had a padded bottom and that fake fur stuff. Used for stalking. The pad and fake fur were to muffle the cruch of leaves and twigs snapping.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm surprised people aren't calling for your man-card since you have mad sewing skills. I like them a lot and may have to try something similar. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

You need a breatheable material because what makes these things work are handwarmers and they need oxygen


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh I understand that JLH, they would still have and opening or vent to able to get some air in to them, but if there was a liner of a sort then I would imagine it may help retain the overall heat, sorry for the confusion of that. Ha, had to learn how to stitch stuff up as a kid, grew up in boyscouts, got my Eagle actually, now I am a Chiropractor, what can I say I am good with my hands lol


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

As for the taking of my Man Card, whats the old saying? "You may walk in to get it but you will be limping to get out"? ;-) haha


----------



## bschiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey, if Si Robertson can sew there's nothing girly about it Jack! Haha


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Boys I'm just like an Owl I don't give a HOOT! Classic


----------



## Gob (Mar 7, 2005)

Great idea!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> what makes these things work are handwarmers and they need oxygen


 Not's that true really. I wear the IceBreaker ones and never put no hand warmers in them. If they're made with the right materials there should be no need for hand warmers


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I own the icebreaker ones myself and they look like I am ready for a moon walk. I would trade them for hotmocs in a split second


----------



## Ragepassthru (Nov 1, 2012)

ttt


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

arctic shield boot insulators on sale at local gander for $28, love them, hae yet to use a handwarmer in them.
Great job though OP, I actually cut an old wool jacket about 20 years ago and made my own. i used the part of the jacket where your armpit goes and cut the sleeves off first then cut where needed to fit the back of my boots. Then i used the sleeves that i cut off and sewed them together for a hand muff. Worked great, but they were bulky as heck.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Dandbuck, it was a fun lil project to do and kept me busy, we finally got some cold weather, so I may get to finally use them!!


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I remembered this from when I ordered some dog boots. I ordered some material and had the wife sew some, then a friend shot them with spray on bed liner for durability and traction. They lasted a season, so it was worth it at the time.

Any way they sell thinsulate also.

https://www.dogbooties.com/shop/category/thinsulate-by-3m/


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link Lkyman, definitely keep that in mind for any future projects!!


----------



## brodbeckrt (Jan 2, 2012)

How about a thread revival?
I wanted to know since its been a year after making these, how have they held up? How are they working? How long have you been able to sit before your feet get cold? and in what temps?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

BLan said:


> I'm surprised people aren't calling for your man-card since you have mad sewing skills. I like them a lot and may have to try something similar. Thanks for posting.


I think it's cool !!! I made my own field quiver, hunting pants, fleece pants, fleece masks and many fleece hats.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great idea, they look warm


----------



## JBDuke (Dec 15, 2013)

Bump for an update. Would like to know how they've performed after a season of use. Anything you would change on a 2.0 version?


----------

